# My friend's life philosophy cheered me up



## MrWednesday (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't believe it myself, but a quote cheered me up tonight. Normally these things don't. They can be too pretentious. But this one is different, and it came in a weird way. 
For the first time in what seems like forever, I joined my old friend and roommate in watching a movie. Now, I admire this guy. He can be a real jerk more often than not, but then, a lot of jerks have great self confidence and don’t let emotional situations bother them. Tonight, my friend was dumped by his girlfriend. If this was me, an event like this would have launched me into a deep pit of despair. (Even the smallest, least significant things can do this to me in the drop of a hat). But he was in fine spirits tonight, enough that he shared with me his Life Philosophy. 
And know what? It kind of makes sense. At least it did to me then. His philosophy comes from an action movie. The Bruce Willis cop movie “The Last Boy Scout.” It’s a line Bruce says in the film. According to my friend’s philosophy, 
“I think if we all keep this in mind, we should be able to get through our days without giving much of a d*mn about how sh**y things are - and maybe even start having a little fun by accident. Anyway, to wit:”

"Nobody likes you. Everybody hates you. You're gonna lose. Smile, you ****."
-----Joe Hallenbeck, 
"THE LAST BOY SCOUT"


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Haha. I like that.


----------



## JaneAnne (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree :agree


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

pretty much i guess that it means if nobody gives a **** about you, then u shouldnt give the **** about them and that makes u do watever the **** you like without having a sense of guilt, regrets, and most importantly, SELF CONSCIOUS


----------

